# Safe to eat turkey?



## Cookin_Grillin_Smokin (Jun 2, 2021)

My mom was smoking a turkey on her pellet grill. She got the temp to 155 then the pellets overfilled the hopper and it caught on fire.

she saved the turkey in the fridge and it has been 3 days. Can she heat the turkey to 165 in the oven and still eat it safely?

thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2021)

It is Perfectly Safe at 155°F, and likely got to 160-165 as it sat on the counter. No further cooking required. It will be juicy and Super Tender as is! I have been cooking Chix and Turkey Breast to 155°F for Years and my wife is immune compromised. So there is no doubt it is Safe...JJ


----------

